# Road Bikes



## JamesCotton

I have been looking to get a road bike for commuting. I was originally looking at Halfords bikes but thought it would be a good idea to look at what the best bike was for under £500, but only really wanted to spend £300. The name that kept popping was B'twin Triban 500 which is £280 PERFECT!! But then........ i saw the Triban 500SE which is £330. The only real difference I can see is that the forks are carbon and the crankset is Shimano on the SE, is that worth the extra £50?

Thanks peeps!!


----------



## JamesCotton

Anyone?


----------



## Tricky Red

B'Twin are sold through Decathlon as far as I know and are a French brand. They had a range a couple of years ago, the Triban 3 which was very underrated. 

If you can get carbon forks and a decent Shimano groupset at £330 then I would say worth the extra.


----------



## JamesCotton

Doesn't say it's Shimano but they are micro gears and are apparently nice to use. Better than getting a Carrera then?


----------



## Kimo

Some decent boardmans been going very cheap at Halfords this last few days


----------



## JamesCotton

The cheaper Boardmans are out of stock/discontinued and the others are out of my price range really, £330 is absolute max


----------



## jbguitarking

Personally the specs seem OK but I've never heard of "Micro Shift" components. I would go for something like this -

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/carrera-vanquish-road-bike-2015

Or this -

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/carrera-virtuoso-road-bike-2015

Or even cheaper -

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/boardman-road-sport-bike-large-55cm

Like to point out that I've never owned/ridden any of those but you can't really complain for the price. I would definitely replace the tyres and tubes with some good quality ones though, they really make a difference.


----------



## captaintomo

If you can spend £500, you need this,. Undoubtedly the best budget bike going. Seen them in person and they looks very high end. Lovely bit of kit.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALUAPEX/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-sram-apex-road-bike


----------



## JamesCotton

Cheers peeps. Going to have a look at the Btwin today and also a specailized


----------



## buck-egit

Triban 3 with carbon forks is hard to beat. I run one as a winter hack. I know you cant get the 3 with carbon forks now but if you can get a 5 go for it IMO


----------



## Mate

I would recommend Decathalon any day as ive bought loads of gear and their customer service is great, and Ive heard only good things on their bikes. Bike radars best rated road bike under 1000 was a decathalon btwin bike

Theres also this which seems excellent value! currently saving £500

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/claud-butler-vicenza-gents-road-bike-id77205.html


----------



## Deathstar

The Decathlon bikes get great reviews for their price point. The "branded" bikes appear to be £100-200 more. .


----------



## JamesCotton

Thanks for everyone's help, went with the B'Twin Triban 500SE in the end and it had £30 at the time so great buy!! I am really happy with it!! Lovely bike


----------



## jenks

Get some pics up!


----------



## JamesCotton




----------



## JamesCotton




----------



## jenks

Nice!


----------



## JamesCotton

Heat treated aluminium frame, carbon forks, lovely to ride


----------



## jenks

That's an odd looking saddle bag on the last pic!


----------



## alan hanson

in the market for a road bike hoping not to spend more than 400 if possible and this is coming in at 300 notes now, is this still as good a deal as it was this time last year?


----------



## Kimo

alan hanson said:


> in the market for a road bike hoping not to spend more than 400 if possible and this is coming in at 300 notes now, is this still as good a deal as it was this time last year?


I know it's a halfrauds brand but I got the carerra vanquish for £250, it's actually a decent bike, carbon forks on it too


----------



## Mate

alan hanson said:


> in the market for a road bike hoping not to spend more than 400 if possible and this is coming in at 300 notes now, is this still as good a deal as it was this time last year?


The reviews of the Btwin bikes are still up there. For the money its probably still the best value your going to get unless you find a lucky purchase off gumtree or something. (for example i recently got a giant defy composite 2 for £400 in perfect condition, new costs 1300)

Loads of sites have sales on going but you will be looking at 150/200 more then what decathlon sell theirs at.

If its somehting you will be doing regulary, id say spend what you can, as if you ride an expensive bike to one you buy you will notice a much better ride.


----------



## alan hanson

gumtree is a good shout, Halfrauds is ok but all i read everywhere is the horror stories setting the bike up. Will keep a look out as its summer sales ready for next spring summer but btwin is looking most likely if new


----------

